# Texas councilman Tased While Handcuffed And On His Knees



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The PoPo in Texas may be over reacting these days.
The video has been shared via social media .
All I can say is

WOW

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-arrested-defending-friends-article-1.2392950


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You would think that this culture of people would eventually learn to not screw with the Poe-Leese. I've come to the conclusion that this culture is incapable of learning.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This culture of people and their mindset is the result of a society enabled by a liberal government with socialist agendas. This culture not to lone ago was predominately our immature and misguided youth, now it is our future leadership.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> This culture of people and their mindset is the result of a society enabled by a liberal government with socialist agendas. This culture not to lone ago was predominately our immature and misguided youth, now it is our future leadership.


Agreed. This culture has been told for 50+ years that the government owes something to them. Then the government indoctrinated them with the idea that they do not need a Father in the family. Then the government told the women that having babies sooner and more often will earn them more free stuff, and their "generations" started getting shorter in years.

So a girl in this culture began having babies at 15 or 16 year old and by the time she was 20 she had 3 or 4 children from multiple sperm donors who were getting "paid" to stay away from the "family". Now, after 5 or so generations of this, the people in this culture have to realize they've been totally screwed but they have no way to get out of this cycle.

So they act out to any and all authority figures as their sense of entitlement grows and since the police are natural impediments to them getting more free stuff anyway they can, you begin to see these clashes more and more.

It is a great sociological "joke" (experiment) and these idiots in this culture are too stupid to realize it. And the even more "stupider" thing is....I PAY FOR IT! HAHAHAAHAHAHAH...(jokes on me)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why is it that a step routine had to be practiced at night, outside? Were they being noisy? Were the neighbors disturbed? Apparently so, as the councilman came out in his boxers and wife-beat.

People seem to make irresponsible decisions and then act surprised when the police roll up on them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> It is a great sociological "joke" (experiment) and these idiots in this culture are too stupid to realize it. And the even more "stupider" thing is....I PAY FOR IT! HAHAHAAHAHAHAH...(jokes on me)


Right, SUCKER! LOL!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Agreed. This culture has been told for 50+ years that the government owes something to them. Then the government indoctrinated them with the idea that they do not need a Father in the family. Then the government told the women that having babies sooner and more often will earn them more free stuff, and their "generations" started getting shorter in years.
> 
> So a girl in this culture began having babies at 15 or 16 year old and by the time she was 20 she had 3 or 4 children from multiple sperm donors who were getting "paid" to stay away from the "family". Now, after 5 or so generations of this, the people in this culture have to realize they've been totally screwed but they have no way to get out of this cycle.
> 
> ...


And ME.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Why is it that a step routine had to be practiced at night, outside? Were they being noisy? Were the neighbors disturbed? Apparently so, as the councilman came out in his boxers and wife-beat.
> 
> People seem to make irresponsible decisions and then act surprised when the police roll up on them.


I have no idea what a "Step Routine" is. All I saw was a stupid ass thug getting tazed. If the thugs want to riot and burn down there town, go for it. Bunch of retards.

(Another reason to be away from idiots like him and to be "prepared")


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I have no idea what a "Step Routine" is. All I saw was a stupid ass thug getting tazed.


I assume they were dancing in the moonlight.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You would think that this culture of people would eventually learn to not screw with the Poe-Leese. I've come to the conclusion that this culture is incapable of learning.


We the people. Not we the poolicce.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> We the people. Not we the poolicce.


We The People voted for the politicians who made the laws that the police are hired to enforce.

I'll go out on a limb and guess that this thug who got tazed voted democrap.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> We The People voted for the politicians who made the laws that the police are hired to enforce.
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and guess that this thug who got tazed voted democrap.


HE is a DEMONRAT!

It is slugs like him who are irresponsible in their elected office position.

The type that would make laws that say "black slimes matter" let us do what we want, screw ******.

He thinks his position elevates him above the law.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We The People voted for the politicians who made the laws that the police are hired to enforce.
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and guess that this thug who got tazed voted democrap.


That doesn't make sense. So we the people elect the government, then the government makes the laws, then the people that are supposed to enforce the law taze the government. I don't follow, we the people don't elect the police officers. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well maybe we shouldn't have elections anymore. Maybe we should just "not mess with the police" out of fear of reprisal.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The councilman was on his knees and handcuffed. Why the need for the taser?

I was like WOW when I saw the video.
Now it's WOW at the responses. 
Good Luck to y'all if you ever do a Self Defense shooting. I assume the guy will be on his knees with his hands up and you'll still shoot him.
WOW


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They don't get their own way so they would rather see the US under a dictatorship.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How was he handcuffed?

I saw no handcuffs on him when he was tased.

Not that I am a fan of cops who prefer gadgets over their brains; don't get me wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> That doesn't make sense. So we the people elect the government, then the government makes the laws, then the people that are supposed to enforce the law taze the government. I don't follow, we the people don't elect the police officers. Sad state of affairs.


It makes perfectly good sense. I'm 100% confident that this town has a law against whatever this guy and his hip hop buddies were doing. It may have been something as simple as "Disorderly Conduct after 10 pm" which some cities have similar laws. The police are just enforcing the law that the lawmakers put on the books. The dude most likely got out of hand and didn't comply with the officer or argued or simply let his mouth write a check that his face had to cash.

I do not fault the police at all and have no problem with them tazing this uncontrolled piece of crap.

I've been in that situation before and I did not get tazed or arrested. Be courteous to the officer and listen to what he says and 100% in my experiences, things end well. Be a dipshit, argue, fight or show attitude and you get the hammer.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Why is it that a step routine had to be practiced at night, outside? Were they being noisy? Were the neighbors disturbed? Apparently so, as the councilman came out in his boxers and wife-beat.
> 
> People seem to make irresponsible decisions and then act surprised when the police roll up on them.


Once upon a time in a place far away I rounded a corner at about 130 AM and found a black gentleman with his car parked on the side of the street doing a soft shoe to very soft music coming from his car radio. He'd had to work late and he danced to relieve his stress of the day but didn't want to wake up his family. He did try and teach me a couple of steps but it was hopeless.

Bout ten minutes later our dispatcher called about a suspicious individual and I called her back on the land line and explained and cleared unfounded.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What rights are we afforded in this nation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> What rights are we afforded in this nation.


What responsibilities are we willing to assume in this nation?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Which responsibilities are you referring to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Which responsibilities are you referring to.


What rights are you referring to?

Each right comes with responsibilities.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> How was he handcuffed?
> 
> I saw no handcuffs on him when he was tased.
> 
> Not that I am a fan of cops who prefer gadgets over their brains; don't get me wrong.


Looks like I was getting my morning exercise -repeating what I read elsewhere and jumping to conclusions.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Taxation without representation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Looks like I was getting my morning exercise -repeating what I read elsewhere and jumping to conclusions.


I understand. That's how I keep my weight down, too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Taxation without representation.


Let's get right down to why the cops came upon the scene.

The right to dance with the responsibility to not interfere with everyone else's right to peace.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Disturbing the peace? Too many noise complaints?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Disturbing the peace? Too many noise complaints?


How many is too many?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As with the abortion thread, I see people demanding rights without any concern over responsibility.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Let's get right down to why the cops came upon the scene.
> 
> The right to dance with the responsibility to not interfere with everyone else's right to peace.


Exactly.

If you want to be able to dance at all hours of the night, work hard, save your money, buy some land a mile or so down a dirt road a few miles from a one stop light small town at least 1 mile away from all neighbors...and you can do whatever you want to whenever you want.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So are you afforded the right to freedom of speech?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My damn neighbors have parties and music until past midnight some till 1am. Nobody tazed them yet. But I do wish someone would taze that yappy chihuahua. 

Who chooses who gets tazed and who doesn't.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Twat!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> My damn neighbors have parties and music until past midnight some till 1am. Nobody tazed them yet. But I do wish someone would taze that yappy chihuahua.


You must be OK with the parties. As far as the yapping dog, your town doesn't have ordinances covering that? Mine sure does.

Want to have a party? Enjoy, just don't think you are going to keep me up or overpower my thoughts. Be responsible.

Want a dog? Get one, just don't think I want to listen to the stupid thing bark incessantly. Be responsible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Twat!


You are really stepping over the line with that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But if I call the Gestapo twice a week the Gestapo will get mad at me and I will become the tazed one.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> You must be OK with the parties. As far as the yapping dog, your town doesn't have ordinances covering that? Mine sure does.
> 
> Want to have a party? Enjoy, just don't think you are going to keep me up or overpower my thoughts. Be responsible.
> 
> Want a dog? Get one, just don't think I want to listen to the stupid thing bark incessantly. Be responsible.


Animal control only works 9-5 here.
When they show up during the day they say the dog barking doesn't violate the noise ordinance

If they shut down the party house itself, then they would be depriving the Police Dept of revenue. They couldn't bust the partygoers,drug dealers on the road for drunk/impaired driving then since they might move the party house out of their jurisdiction.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If a step routine is being done on pavement or a wooden porch deck it can be noisy enough to be a problem for those trying to sleep and there by be construed as disturbing the peace or excessive noise between specific hours which many municipality's have on the rule books. Probably wouldn't have been a problem for Mr Helper if he just sat the side lines and observed or video taped the incident. But that's not what he did. No he went and tried to play Captain Save a Gang of Hoes, injected himself into a incident that was developing that he had no skin in the game on and started acting antagonistic and was most likely told several times to step back and couldn't follow simple instructions since being black and a city counselman makes him special and ended up getting tased and arrested. I have said it before and I will say it again...When you play stupid games, you win stupid prizes!

Now don't get me wrong I am no fan boy of the police and I even worked as one for 2 years before deciding that's not my cup a tea like I thought. There are a lot of Bully's hiding behind badges out there and I am not sure how they managed to slip past the selection process but they did. Cops are not always right although they usually have some merit to stand on that you because you were an idiot gave it to them. One thing is for sure, right , wrong or indifferent you don't argue with the police until you are in court. If you do I promise your gonna come up on the short end of the stick. I am white and I have been wrongfully hasseled by the cops. I didn't get arrested and I didn't get tased. But then again I had the right to remain silent and more importantly I had the ability to remain silent when I needed to. I did not run my mouth and I didn't not argue although I did let them know I disagreed with their position. One can do that without being confrontational. As such while inconvieneced and pissed off, I was able to walk away. On a couple of instances had I thought to hit the vid recorder, I probably could have gotten a lawyer and got paid! I have even been pulled over at one point 13 times in 14 days by the same local police department while driving. I wasn't ticketed once, I wasn't even given a warning. I knew my rights, I properly excercised them, and I was 2% smarter than they were and they quickly figured that out and let me be on my way with out further a due. But what I didn't do is get all confrontational and argue with them and talk smack. Every time you do that, your gonna loose, your alligator mouth or your antics are gonna over load your humming bird butt and your gonna have a bad day, that I can promise.

Take the Micheal Brown incident...when the cop leaving a call saw him lolly gagging walking down the street and asked them to get on the side walk instead all they had to do is nod their head and move to the side walk. Had he just did that, he wouldn't have gotten shot and he would have probably gotten away with the robbery he just committed and lived to be a thug another day. Its that simple and that easy 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

James m said:


> Disturbing the peace? Too many noise complaints?


First for the both of you lighten up. Second we - especially the news idiots - don't know why the police were dispatched. Third step between me - as a cop - and the subject's I'm interviewing and you're going to get told to step back and we'll speak with you when we're done. Seems like the elected twit didn't want to do that and got put on his knees. That's a classic place to put some one - especially with his or her ankles crossed - as it's next to impossible to make a move without it being obvious that you're doing it.

Lastly it looks like they were going to cuff the twit and he decided to move. Congratulations that's called resisting arrest and you get what you deserve.

Actually it seems that the news only showed that portion of the video that supports their police brutality charge.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Animal control only works 9-5 here.
> When they show up during the day they say the dog barking doesn't violate the noise ordinance
> 
> If they shut down the party house itself, then they would be depriving the Police Dept of revenue. They couldn't bust the partygoers,drug dealers on the road for drunk/impaired driving then since they might move the party house out of their jurisdiction.


The cops in my town respond to animal control complaints after hours. Animal control will then follow up in the morning, after coffee.

Here's how it went down when I moved to Troy, Alabama, to go to college after I left the army.

Wife #1 and I rented a house in an older area of town. Half of the neighborhood was elderly people and the other half was rentals inhabited by college kids who were not there to learn.

We made acquaintances with the old people pretty quickly. Dear ol' Denton quickly assumed the role of handyman for the old people, and I started gaining weight from all the baked stuff that showed up at the house.

One morning, I asked a widow lady who stopped by if the rowdiness of the kids bothered them or was it just me. She said they were all sick of it, but could do nothing and they were afraid to call the police. Handyman Denton told her not to worry, that the craziness would soon come to an end.

Phone calls to the police were made, parties were broken up, and peace found its place back to the neighborhood. I made sure the cops stopped by my place so the kids knew who made the calls. One night, some college tough guys thought they would come a knockin' for the purpose of bullying dear ol' Denton. The Mossberg isn't the same as an M1, but they quickly got off my lawn and didn't come a knockin', again.

One of my professors was an adjunct prof and worked as a detective at the PD. He made me take a job as a jailer. He figured my attitude would serve the PD well, and he would have someone who could grade tests while they were working. I should have been the one to move out of the JD. As a matter of fact, a year later, I did move to the county. :21:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> View attachment 13155


Don't be so hard on yourself. I enjoy your opinions!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I can just picture some of you behind a keyboard bashing out these page long replies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> I can just picture some of you behind a keyboard bashing out these page long replies.


Not much longer, today. Denton is gonna go get a truck load of firewood and fire up the pit. Roasting brats and enjoying a quiet evening. It'll be great.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not much longer, today. Denton is gonna go get a truck load of firewood and fire up the pit. Roasting brats and enjoying a quiet evening. It'll be great.


I had summer sausage and a mixed cheese plate with crackers for breakfast. With some oj. I might fire up the grill one more time, have three steaks and some burgers left.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I have no idea what a "Step Routine" is.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

GTGallop said:


>


Thanks Gallop, I was a little in the dark there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> I had summer sausage and a mixed cheese plate with crackers for breakfast. With some oj. I might fire up the grill one more time, have three steaks and some burgers left.


Good times!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Not much longer, today. Denton is gonna go get a truck load of firewood and fire up the pit. Roasting brats and enjoying a quiet evening. It'll be great.


Its a little unconventional but sometimes I marinate Brats in a spicey vinegar bath about an hour before I put them on the grill. the vinegar breaks the proteins down and they literaly melt in your mouth.

Fall and Winter are peak grilling times for me. Too damn hot in the summer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> I can just picture some of you behind a keyboard bashing out these page long replies.


Most of us are not as cool and popular as you are James m.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Texas councilman handcuffed and tased? I would say it is a good start. Most if not all politicians deserve such treatment daily for what they do to us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


>


Watched IT, reminds me of a scene from the movie Zulu.

Genetics plays a major part in evolution, Darwin proven right again in this sector.

Thanks, GTGallop, I did not know either.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Its a little unconventional but sometimes I marinate Brats in a spicey vinegar bath about an hour before I put them on the grill. the vinegar breaks the proteins down and they literaly melt in your mouth.
> 
> Fall and Winter are peak grilling times for me. Too damn hot in the summer.


Damm I've been doing it all rong. I've been soaking them in beer. Same with ribs. Unless the bier is running low.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Damm I've been doing it all rong. I've been soaking them in beer. Same with ribs. Unless the bier is running low.


No, you're doing it right. When I'm cooking for a lot of people, I keep a large pan of brats simmering on the burner in a beer bath. Then when I get grill room, I rotate the brats over to the grill.

The vinegar thing is just a different method.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You're all a bunch of alcoholic's.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> So are you afforded the right to freedom of speech?


Yes, but not the right to interfere with the police as they conduct their investigation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Actually it seems that the news only showed that portion of the video that supports their police brutality charge.


The portion of the video I saw showed him being a passive/aggressive jerk. Not doing as he was asked, being told several times to leave the area, finally being told to leave or he would be arrested. He wouldn't, and he was. Tased, too. That seemed to me to be the best way to get him to comply. 
"Don't you know who I am?" 
I would not be a good cop at all, I would have adjusted his attitude with a baton long before the tasing incident.

Like they say, Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Renec said:


> Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy !


I love quoting the founding fathers, and that is one of my favorite quotes!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Pestering the cops with questions is an insubstantial reason to taze a man who is on his knees surrendering. This sounds like one of those heavy handed police departments.


----------

